# Men do you find women with small breasts sexually attractive?



## Shinji Mimura

kaleesa said:


> I need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. and If I have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants


You really ought to take up stripping. Hear me out.

I used to be a male stripper. When you think male stripper, what do you think? Either Channing Tatum or some UFC ripped dude, maybe 5 foot 11, perfect skin, probably a huge, swingin shlong right?

If that's your stereotypical image, you're pretty accurate! But I don't really fit that image (the shlong, it definitely swings though). When I was a stripper, I was certainly the elephant in the room. I was 18, 5 foot 7, maybe 150 pounds, wore thick "indie" glasses, had long, thick, bishounen hair (look it up), etc. I totally looked nothing like my coworkers.

The thing is...every human wants something different, especially when it comes to the physical realm. Just a heads-up, one of my best guy friends almost exclusively dates girls with breasts no larger than 34 B. He loves the ant bites.

But, yeah, don't try to fit into some majority mold of what you think women are supposed to look like, because, in Amurrica, there really isn't one. Some guys like tall, short, thin, thick, busty, flat, big booty, small booty, white, black, latina, asian, the list goes on and on and on and on.

Furthermore, to be even more frank, most guys will be happy to just put their penis in your vagina. I've had lots of sex, and never did a girl take her top off and I thought, "Ugh, a 32 B? Christ girl get some tits!"

Personally? My favorite size is 36 DD. I like em big n bounceh. But, yeah, I'm one guy, and you'll probably never meet me. Even if you did, I'd care more for your personality (and the cleanliness of your vajayjay) than I ever would for your breasts.

I don't know how small you are, but chances are implants won't help at all. I've seen a girl with implants that made her a 32 C. Looked weird and ugly as all get out. Breast implants are reserved exclusively for Cs who want to become Ds. That's all.


----------



## Paradox1987

Sure I do. I have no preference in terms of breast size. All my preferences are invested in the woman herself. The first girl I asked out was self conscious about the smallness of her breasts. But I still had to ask her out. Anyhow, I haven't met anyone who would refuse to talk to a woman based on her cup size. If I did know someone like that, I'd make it a point to stop knowing them.


----------



## Wellsy

kaleesa said:


> I need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. and If I have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants


Im of no significance to you but I would plead that you do not get implants.
They are totally not cool, to me it'd be the comparison of guys getting penis enlargement operations if they existed. you can guess some people would be like oh yeah thats hot its bigger, but I think a bloomin' lot of us think that's weird and not hot.
Men who like big boobs are like women who like men with defined abs, hopefully they can go meet each other fuck each other and then be mentally traumatized with how emotionally immature they are, its fine appreciating them but I wouldn't put to much merit to breast size.

If I want to be brutally honest, I think shape is more important but even then breasts come in many shapes and i dont think that even bothers most men. Tits are awesome and men love them, I wouldn't worry at all about your boobs though I know you do obviously and will but you got to understand that life isn't a catalogue of body parts.
If a guy didn't get attracted to you soley because you haven't got tits he considers big, well he's not someone you want to be with and I think it's not even size that gets attention as much as just cleavage.
I know women got their tricks to perk their breasts up, but relax smaller tits are awesome, I dont know how true this is but i do hear often women with smaller breasts can be more sensitive in the nipples, but I dont know if theres any evidence to prove that.


----------



## Kynx

kaleesa said:


> I need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. and If I have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants


Small breasts don't stop men finding women very sexually attractive. If they do then I've never met one so they must be a minority. 

Besides, who cares what they prefer? They get what they're given and like it. If they don't they know where the door is. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, never mind pay a fortune for surgery. There isn't a man on earth worth doing that for.


----------



## SoulScream

I like small to midsize breasts. I find them much more attractive then big/huge ones. Of course they get the usual "Damn girl, how the fuck did you grow these" in my mind but that is about it. That said I don't think boobs alone count for something. The whole concept of attraction for me has so many variables that breasts alone get kinda pushed further back. As bigtex1989 said body type and proportions are much more important then the size itself. Since I am generally attracted to small women and big breasts are not typical (and I don't find small women with big breasts that attractive - it seems out of balance) smaller boobs are the thing for me. 

I am generally against breast implants because they look unnatural so I would advise against it.


----------



## android654

kaleesa said:


> I need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. and If I have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants


A few things: 

1) Small breasts look good, better than bigger ones. In fact I've yet to meet a woman with huge breasts that was more attractive than a woman with small ones. Mind you that's my preference so I'm biased. 

2) Don't get implants. I know you'll ultimately do what you want at some point, but I honestly think its a bad idea. Getting implants so men will find you sexy is not a reason to get surgery done in my opinion. 

3) No matter your body type, the population is so diverse that you'll find out, in time, that there's a significant portion of the population that will have eyes specifically for the way you look. So worrying about men nor finding you sexy isn't something that should bother you.


----------



## Arclight

The kind of breasts I like best are the ones I have presently have access to. And so it has been my whole sexually active lifetime. 

That being said, my preference is for smaller breasts.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

D - too big. A - too small. B, C - perfect.

Though it doesn't really matter to me, a completely flat chest is the only thing I wouldn't like. I don't care too much about breasts really. There are like five other more important things lol. Teeth, for instance. If you have amazing breasts ok, but if you have bad teeth I don't care.


----------



## kaleesa

Yardiff Bey said:


> Bingo, I've heard of some poor bastards who got that. Dick-size does matter, breast-size not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. They are breasts. Big attracts more instant attention, small are still nice.
> 
> You will be able to find someone who is attracted to you, not just because of your breast-size. I will say that you might have to work a little more on being conversational and chatty and warm-mannered to catch their attention, while they're drooling over the girls with big breasts and the more extreme hourglass shapes.
> 
> (Marilyn Monroe - 36-23-36, D-cup, size 16 British/size 12 American. Source: For The Last Time: What Size Was Marilyn Monroe?)


Well, I am not going to try harder if big breasted women don't have to. I refuse to. It's not fair. Maybe men should try harder for my attention


----------



## kaleesa

Touk said:


> Women with small breast are still attractive, but i got to say is as long as there are lumps where there should be i am attracted to em, but i wont lie i am not to attracted to flat chested girls because its like not feminine in my eyes but its rare to see an actual flat chested girl. B cups and up are ok but A is pushing the line close to manly like lol or pedophilia depending on your view


I don't like being referred to as flatchested. it's actually an insult to me. This is what motivates me to get implants.


----------



## kaleesa

Wellsy said:


> Im of no significance to you but I would plead that you do not get implants.
> They are totally not cool, to me it'd be the comparison of guys getting penis enlargement operations if they existed. you can guess some people would be like oh yeah thats hot its bigger, but I think a bloomin' lot of us think that's weird and not hot.
> Men who like big boobs are like women who like men with defined abs, hopefully they can go meet each other fuck each other and then be mentally traumatized with how emotionally immature they are, its fine appreciating them but I wouldn't put to much merit to breast size.
> 
> If I want to be brutally honest, I think shape is more important but even then breasts come in many shapes and i dont think that even bothers most men. Tits are awesome and men love them, I wouldn't worry at all about your boobs though I know you do obviously and will but you got to understand that life isn't a catalogue of body parts.
> If a guy didn't get attracted to you soley because you haven't got tits he considers big, well he's not someone you want to be with and I think it's not even size that gets attention as much as just cleavage.
> I know women got their tricks to perk their breasts up, but relax smaller tits are awesome, I dont know how true this is but i do hear often women with smaller breasts can be more sensitive in the nipples, but I dont know if theres any evidence to prove that.


I've been told that I was flat chested by both men and women. Including an ex boyfriend who liked big boobs. It's very hurtful and at this point, there is nothing that will convince me to keep the breasts that I naturally have. I want to appear more sexy to other men, and I want them to notice me a lot more when I walk into a room. A lot of women with big breasts seem to relish in the attention they get and use it to get what they want. I just want the same type of appeal and affect on men


----------



## changos

Sorry kaleesa if I confused you. I was trying to explain that a large percentage of men will feel attracted to big breasts but that doesn't mean they want to "buy them". (remember spanish is my first language). Take it as a classic, 4x4, or a sport car, it draws attention but that doesn't mean I want to drive it. In fact my personal preference is a sedan. So don't mix attention grabbers with personal experience.



Cheveyo said:


> In short, yes. Breast size does not matter when it comes to physical attraction. *Large breasts can grab my attention from across the room, *but if they're attached to a horrid bitch of a woman, I'm not going to be interested.


That's it, exactly.



kaleesa said:


> You're confusing me. You say you have lots of friends who prefer small breasts yet you cite that 95% like big breasts and over 60% prefer them. That sounds like only the minority like small breasts to me


I don't really mean that, I guess I explained it on the first part of this post (I hope). Even if it sounds as a minority, it doesn't matter, what matter is the person beside you and both of your preferences. 



asmit127 said:


> Lets compare breasts with food. Say you like pizza but you also like enchiladas - ultimately you will prefer one of them, but that doesn't stop you from enjoying the other does it? :happy:
> 
> Thinking back over the girls I've seen as attractive on a purely physical basis there have been some breasts from every size group except huge. Which do I prefer? * The ones attached to the girl who has the ability to keep me interested for other reasons. *
> 
> If you want a slim chance of me looking down slightly as we pass in the streets get implants, if you want to actually be attractive you'd do better to improve your conversational skills. (don't take this personally - I've not read any of your other posts to conclude that you're bad at them!)


Exactly!!!!!!

*I'm 34, what does this has to do with anything?*
- A man focused only on breast size is not the best person... in my opinion.
- Personal preferences change over the years.
- I used to like thin girls and now I just don't really... like them but that's not a problem because that's just a detail


Implants??? well its your choice but if you care about this stranger (me)... opinion, don't  there is no need. Don't mean to bore you but I think this is related:

I'm 1.90mts tall, in my country it is something that most women say they like (not everyone of course). And guess what? I have a preference for small girls. Yes I have dated tall and short girls, no problem (see? like breasts). In fact the two most deep love relationships where with very tall girls and let me tell you that's not my personal preference, it was weird at the beginning..... on the other side I have found short girls trying to be taller using huge shoes... guess what? I walk away. I don't like that. That's a turn off for me. I like short girls with natural shoes. Of course both tall and short girls can use whatever shoes they want but to me, it really matters who they are and how they feel about themselves. More than me accepting or liking their body it is more about them liking their own body.

Last thing... I meet a girl, she is really pretty, nice body, face like an angel. We are not exactly dating but... even that her beauty catches a lot of eyes... her personality makes me go to distant places. Veredict? no thanks. I hope not to bore you.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

@kaleesa There are a lot of other things that influence how people think of you when you enter the room. Dress sense, how you have your hair, makeup, height, even attitude, how you walk, if you smile or not, how you introduce yourself. Your problem isnt that you have small breasts, it is that you seem to choose people who are willing to make you feel bad about your body as sexual partners :/


----------



## Wellsy

kaleesa said:


> I've been told that I was flat chested by both men and women. Including an ex boyfriend who liked big boobs. It's very hurtful and at this point, there is nothing that will convince me to keep the breasts that I naturally have. I want to appear more sexy to other men, and I want them to notice me a lot more when I walk into a room. A lot of women with big breasts seem to relish in the attention they get and use it to get what they want. I just want the same type of appeal and affect on men


Yeah thats a fair reason, we all want to feel sexy but I think feeling sexy simply about being wanted and knowing it.
Men look at bums too. But there's issues around having large breasts too, many women though they enjoy that their partner can enjoy them as some men have a breast fetish, many women are annoyed by the attention thats purely objective. You'll have to get used to guys simply looking at only your tits and thing is, if you're good looking in any way, you'll always be beautiful before anything else unfortunately.
Now I can understand if you have size A because there have been girls who are extremely let down because they aren't bursting out of shirts but I dont think that this alteration is a completely solution, it just creates a new situation.
I wish I could convince you that your breasts are great but if this is how you feel be sure to do research and get recommendations and such. Body alterations should be well planned out to avoid malpractice. I hope soon enough you find something to fulfill you.


----------



## changos

kaleesa said:


> I've been told that I was flat chested by both men and women. Including an ex boyfriend who liked big boobs. It's very hurtful and at this point, there is nothing that will convince me to keep the breasts that I naturally have. I want to appear more sexy to other men, and I want them to notice me a lot more when I walk into a room. A lot of women with big breasts seem to relish in the attention they get and use it to get what they want. I just want the same type of appeal and affect on men


Well I can't say you are wrong, discovery channel made a hidden camera research but don't mix things, don't confuse short term with long term... besides, most of small breast girls have really nice legs and butt  mmmm I like butts. Some women breasts grow as they get bigger, fatter? I don't like the word "fatter", it doesn't sound kind but I can't find another word right now. I mean most of the breast is fat. I mean before altering your body try to gain weight and focus on breast, it could work. But as far as I'm concerned, me... I wouldn't have a problem, 

and yes I confess: I like big... big!!!!!!!!! really big!!!! heart and brain  there is nothing better.


----------



## JaySH

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest





kaleesa said:


> Well, I am not going to try harder if big breasted women don't have to. I refuse to. It's not fair. Maybe men should try harder for my attention



How old are you? I'm betting you're young. 

Life isn't fair, but I hardly agree women with big breasts have an advantage unless all you're looking for is to let men take you home so they can play with them and have their way with you.

Big breasts typically catch my attention when they are obvious...and it isn't good attention usually as that usually means they're ready to jump out of the top enclosing them and I, wrongfully, lose a little respect for the woman. I won't lie and say I don't like them...but I do not like them more than smaller breasts. The 4 women I've dated that I had the best relationships with and was the most attracted to were large A to B cups. I've dated C, D, DD and F cup bearing girls. With the D+'s, I realized I didn't like them as a person soon after and, had it not been for their breast, we would never have dated. This was when I was much younger. 

Working harder? Some big breasted women might find it harder to work at getting men to look them in the eyes. To get to know them and see past the breasts popping out of their shirts.

I think breast implants are a mistake. I am not hung like Ron Jeremy and therefor may ave to work harder at pleasing a woman. I do well. And, while I am not small, I am happy the sex is abut a deeper level of attraction than just "I SAW THAT BULGE AND KNEW YOU HAD A HUGE COCK...I WANT IT INSIDE ME"

Which, is what you're looking to attract with breast implants. Plus, large *natural breasts* are much more attractive than fake ones, in my opinion. As are small natural breasts.

But, in fairness, I am more of an ass man. As well as eyes and personality. 


Just my $0.02


----------



## Trinidad

kaleesa said:


> I've been told that I was flat chested by both men and women. Including an ex boyfriend who liked big boobs. It's very hurtful and at this point, there is nothing that will convince me to keep the breasts that I naturally have. I want to appear more sexy to other men, and I want them to notice me a lot more when I walk into a room. A lot of women with big breasts seem to relish in the attention they get and use it to get what they want. I just want the same type of appeal and affect on men


I have known two girls with absolutely no breasts:
-One was meek, a wallflower. She attracted the knight-in-shining-armour type of guy who liked her for her personality. She wasn't all that interesting to be honest, with or without breasts.
-The other girl, wow, she lit up the room! She wasn't particularly pretty and as I said, she had no breasts to speak of, but she had enormous confidence. She also knew how to divert attention to her other assets, like her bottom or legs or face. Men were always fawning over her, she could pick and choose boyfriends.

Of course having surgery or not is completely _your _choice, but consider it might be a matter of confidence. You keep comparing yourself to women with large breasts, getting jealous at all the men at their feet and blaming this one characteristic of yours. All the while these men may be subconciously picking up on your vibe of insecurity and envy and this is what puts them off.

Not to mention that constant attention from men (which seems like what you're looking for) isn't necessarily a good thing. Random drunk men on the subway looking to harass women will pick the prettiest or biggest-breasted ones first. Also, you won't know whether men like you for _you _or for your surgical add-ons. If you hadn't had them enlarged, would he still like you? And if the answer is yes, would _you _still like _him_? And some men in this thread mentioned that fake breasts are almost a turn-off.

By the way, I saw your topic about older white men pursuing you, so obviously you _are_ attractive! Young men often conform to society, it takes maturity to realise and admit that stick figures with melons aren't attractive to everyone, that tastes differ greatly.


----------



## Playful Proxy

I find women to be just as attractive with small breasts (usually because flat-chested women usually have a smaller stature and from my experience, had a really nice ass). It depends.

Advice from a guy:
Wear more short shorts and skirts. Shave legs and put whatever magical thing you do to make them shiny.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

kaleesa said:


> I need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. and If I have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants


Men also like big butts, small waste, long blonde hair, big lips.... better call the surgeon and get on that! (Also, most guys won't change their appearance for you, but that's ok because they are BOSSES yo!)


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

Trinidad said:


> I have known two girls with absolutely no breasts:
> -One was meek, a wallflower. She attracted the knight-in-shining-armour type of guy who liked her for her personality. She wasn't all that interesting to be honest, with or without breasts.
> -The other girl, wow, she lit up the room! She wasn't particularly pretty and as I said, she had no breasts to speak of, but she had enormous confidence. She also knew how to divert attention to her other assets, like her bottom or legs or face. Men were always fawning over her, she could pick and choose boyfriends.
> 
> Of course having surgery or not is completely _your _choice, but consider it might be a matter of confidence. You keep comparing yourself to women with large breasts, getting jealous at all the men at their feet and blaming this one characteristic of yours. All the while these men may be subconciously picking up on your vibe of insecurity and envy and this is what puts them off.
> 
> Not to mention that constant attention from men (which seems like what you're looking for) isn't necessarily a good thing. Random drunk men on the subway looking to harass women will pick the prettiest or biggest-breasted ones first. Also, you won't know whether men like you for _you _or for your surgical add-ons. If you hadn't had them enlarged, would he still like you? And if the answer is yes, would _you _still like _him_? And some men in this thread mentioned that fake breasts are almost a turn-off.
> 
> By the way, I saw your topic about older white men pursuing you, so obviously you _are_ attractive! Young men often conform to society, it takes maturity to realise and admit that stick figures with melons aren't attractive to everyone, that tastes differ greatly.



I also know a girl with almost NO breasts but she can get any guy she wants.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Threads like this frustrate me. 

Different men are attracted to different types/sizes of breasts.


----------



## JaySH

christicake said:


> Lol, I'm suddenly reminded of "guesstimation" time from 2nd grade... "How many skittles are in this jar? Now right down your estimate. Do you all remember what estimate means? Who ever is closest to the right amount gets a bag of skittles!" Yaaaaaayyy...
> 
> 
> But back to breasts - I have no preference.


So...if we estimate right.....what do we get here?


----------



## PlacentaCake

JaySH said:


> So...if we estimate right.....what do we get here?


Pahahah, a bag of bobs.


----------



## ProfessorLiver

It's all about


----------



## SuburbanLurker

JaySH said:


> @SuburbanLurker
> People in my position? Did you not read I had no choice? Do I think jobs should have been lost? NO. but when a female customer calls in and complains that she felt harrassed by an employee who both whistled and made gestures with sexual implications, I do not have a choice. I could lose my job for not handling it this way and the decision to do it (terminate)is made above me in cases like this. It is policy and needs to be to avoid litigation. I have 2 kids to support and can't afford to lose my job over someone who didn't follow policies whether I agree with them or not because I LIVE IN THE REAL WORLD!!!!!


I suppose the difference between our "real world-views" is that you readily accept the illusion that is our society, and consider that to be reality in the same way a mass hallucination would be. I'm the complete opposite and it frustrates me when people even allude to agreeing with me "in theory" and yet still reject my views because they're so irreversibly invested in said illusion. You're right though, I don't have a wife or kids; my obligations in life pertain to only myself, and hence I can "walk the walk" so to speak with nothing much to lose. I don't blame you completely, it's just disheartening to be looking at "the system" in the eye only to see just how hopelessly self-perpetuating everything is.

Just out of curiosity, was there ever any proof, witnesses, confession etc? Or did you actually fire the guy based on an accusation?


----------



## ProfessorLiver

SuburbanLurker said:


> I suppose the difference between our "real world-views" is that you eagerly endorse the illusion that is our society, and consider that to be reality in the same way a mass hallucination would be. I'm the complete opposite and it frustrates me when people even allude to agreeing with me "in theory" and yet still reject my views because they're so irreversibly invested in said illusion. You're right though, I don't have a wife or kids; my obligations in life pertain to only myself, and hence I can "walk the walk" so to speak with nothing much to lose. I don't blame you completely, it's just disheartening to be looking at "the system" in the eye only to see just how hopelessly self-perpetuating everything is.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was there ever any proof, witnesses, confession etc? Or did you actually fire the guy based on an accusation?


Holy shit not every post needs to be an existential debate.

SOME PEOPLE JUST WANT TO KNOW IF YOU LIKE SMALL TITS.


----------



## JaySH

christicake said:


> Pahahah, a bag of bobs.



A bag of what? 

That doesn't sound very interesting to me...

Beside...I'm...ummm...I'm watching my Adonis Like figure... :wink:


----------



## SuburbanLurker

ProfessorLiver said:


> Holy shit not every post needs to be an existential debate.
> .


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

christicake said:


> Lol, I'm suddenly reminded of "guesstimation" time from 2nd grade... "How many skittles are in this jar? Now right down your estimate. Do you all remember what estimate means? Who ever is closest to the right amount gets a bag of skittles!" Yaaaaaayyy...
> 
> 
> But back to breasts - I have no preference.



Awwwwwwe :kitteh:

Kids' thoughts: I want to each ALL the skittles ... Om nom nom nom the rainbow
^Actual kids' thoughts :tongue:



christicake said:


> Pahahah, a bag of bobs.





JaySH said:


> A bag of what?
> 
> That doesn't sound very interesting to me...
> 
> Beside...I'm...ummm...I'm watching my Adonis Like figure... :wink:



:shocked: ... I think she means a bag of people named "Bob" ... :shocked:


----------



## JaySH

SuburbanLurker said:


> I suppose the difference between our "real world-views" is that you readily accept the illusion that is our society, and consider that to be reality in the same way a mass hallucination would be. I'm the complete opposite and it frustrates me when people even allude to agreeing with me "in theory" and yet still reject my views because they're so irreversibly invested in said illusion. You're right though, I don't have a wife or kids; my obligations in life pertain to only myself, and hence I can "walk the walk" so to speak with nothing much to lose. I don't blame you completely, it's just disheartening to be looking at "the system" in the eye only to see just how hopelessly self-perpetuating everything is.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was there ever any proof, witnesses, confession etc? Or did you actually fire the guy based on an accusation?


He admitted to doing it. He also admitted he knew it was against policy. And, he went pretty far with it. Another employee was fired for taking a woman's number off of her invoice and texting her that she looked good...and then responding to her response of "I have a boyfriend" with " he doesn't have to know". 

I felt no remorse for firing him. 

And, I get frustrated too. I get frustrated with the political correctness always so necessary. With having to watch what is said because people turn things into being offensive that shouldn't be. But I take your view as being what the world should be...not what it is. Society and laws and government and jobs and rules and laws within all of them are very real, regardless of how flawed they may be. 

I think we both took it a bit far though. I honestly was just trying to convey to her that there are better ways to get attention than increasing her breats size and better expressions of attention and desire than catcalls and comments of sexual nature. I was a bit more ....short.? than I meant to be.


----------



## QueCueYew

In short? Yes. Very much so :crazy:


----------



## PlacentaCake

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awwwwwwe :kitteh:
> 
> Kids' thoughts: I want to each ALL the skittles ... Om nom nom nom the rainbow
> ^Actual kids' thoughts :tongue:


cute.


Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: ... I think she means a bag of people named "Bob" ... :shocked:


BAG OF BOOBS. Boob candy!


----------



## JaySH

kaleesa said:


> Well, I am not going to try harder if big breasted women don't have to. I refuse to. It's not fair. Maybe men should try harder for my attention





christicake said:


> cute.
> 
> 
> BAG OF BOOBS. Boob candy!



How do you bag a boob? If its candy...do the boobs have nipples? Are they boob flavored? Do they get harder when cold?

Just trying to decide whether it's worth participating in a game that isn't going to exist for a prize that doesn't exist..ya know?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

christicake said:


> BAG OF BOOBS. Boob candy!


:wink:
*__* .... I'll start combing this entire thread and count :wink:

Edit: Is the "bag" an article of clothing??? :tongue: //jk (words have meaning??? ... meh :tongue


----------



## android654

ProfessorLiver said:


> It's all about


Yeah, that's how I feel about it too.


----------



## PlacentaCake

Mr. Meepers said:


> :wink:
> *__* .... I'll start combing this entire thread and count :wink:
> 
> Edit: Is the "bag" an article of clothing??? :tongue: //jk (words have meaning??? ... meh :tongue


Maybe >_>


----------



## PlacentaCake

JaySH said:


> How do you bag a boob? If its candy...do the boobs have nipples? Are they boob flavored? Do they get harder when cold?
> 
> Just trying to decide whether it's worth participating in a game that isn't going to exist for a prize that doesn't exist..ya know?


Gummy boob candy, lifetime supply.


----------



## JaySH

christicake said:


> Maybe >_>


Well...if the bag is an article of clothing...is it a big bag, small bag, medium bag...pushup bag.. The bag type is very important (to knowing what's in the bag).


----------



## m73m95

Visually, I'm a breast man. I loves me some fun bags.

I'm more attracted to attitude/personality (honestly)...but physically, I like proper proportion the best. Some women look amazing with small breasts, and some look good with large. As long as they fit your body style, its sexy.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

christicake said:


> How many times is the word "breasts" said in this thread? HOW MANY TIMES.


438.4395848jfnej9494 :tongue: ... Did I win?


----------



## Rinori

Im more about the total package and if she has a big butt thats even better. So big boobs are not mandatory.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

Size matters not, from my perspective. In fact, I would more or less be inclined to go for the smaller than the larger. For me, though, firmness drives me wild. Big or small, a nice firm ass does wonders for my sexual inspiration and performance.


----------



## Dragearen

The face, the hair, and the overall style are far more important to me. One quirk I've noticed however, is that I tend to have more of a sexual attraction to large boobs, but more of a romantic attraction to small ones. I think there's been one girl that I've ever liked that had large boobs.


----------



## Empecinado

I've been very attracted to both large and small. 

I've found that I I liked whatever the size the person had I am attracted to at the time. There's too much involved to pin it down to anything breasts, hair, feet or otherwise.

P.S. I hate looking at feet.


----------



## Theyknow

Breast size doesn't matter very much to me, although for some reason I find small breasts and a big ass very, very attractive.


----------



## Agape

Past history have taught me that I find women with small breast more sexually attracted. Although at the end of the day I don't care. A woman is more than the sum of her parts. It is just not one single thing...it is a combination of physical traits and personality that makes a woman desirable in my eyes. 

I read two experiments about how breast size influence the male attention that a female receives:

*a)- The 3 cup experiment:* A girl sat alone in a nightclub for an hour. She wore the same kind of clothes and only modify the size of her breast cup. She tried an A,B and C size cup. There was an observer counting the men that approached her in the three different conditions. Here are the results:

A=13
B=19
C=44!

*b)-The Hitchhiking experiment:* The same girl of the 3 cup experiment stood in one side of the road doing the classic hitchhiking gesture. She had to change her cup size for every 100 cars that passed through the road...again here are the results of the number of cars that stopped by in percentages:

A=14.92%
B=17.79%
C=24%

As you can see bigger breast are more popular at least in modern industrialized civilizations. *If you are a women, the good news is there will be always some men that will be sexually attracted to you no matter your breast size*.


----------



## Master Mind

Empecinado said:


> I've found that I I liked whatever the size the person had I am attracted to at the time.


This.


----------



## StElmosDream

@kaleesa

Simply put no. Sure a broader cleavage catches more attention or 'oh wow' gazes but as somebody that is closer to Demi-sexual (not 100% but less 'I'd sleep with them, more I'd like to date their mind==personality-emotional connection) the physical side of a person becomes more like a 'subconscious viewing gallery' that everyone notices. What peaks my interest more is their [a woman's] comfort in whatever is worn, without the need to 'seduce others with maximum flesh exposure'; especially when someone can convey femininity in simplified dress styles or figure hugging outfits that don't look like 'modern tramp/prostitute-looking attire' or even how they how they compose themselves in public.

What I was trying to say is confidence and looking comfortable in your own skin can make someone more attractive, compared to someone else who 'always has to sell physical assets' before their personality can be begin to emerge... ever wonder why some people get 'laid the most' or date the most when 'lacking beauty'; it's because they either know how to advertise sexual availability or hopefully its their social energy that attracts people to know more...


----------



## DemonD

Simply put, for me it's more about their breast-body size ratio rather then just 'bigger/smaller is better.'


----------



## Noble4

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest


Man that's hard dude cause you gotta see if she got a cute face and if she got a nice body too. If you got a nice ass then yea you gonna be getting a lot of attention so don't be worryin just about breasts or anything like that. Shit's like a bonus you know?


----------



## fihe

the last few posts on this thread have motivated me to purchase a Booty Pop. fortunately, they are sold at my local Five Below. I wear pushup bras and shapewear with formal dresses, so why not a butt enhancer as well? especially for $5 or less


----------



## Empty

kaleesa said:


> i need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. And if i have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants



o... K...


----------



## Michael Nihil

Yes, there's more to a woman than her breasts, there's her ass too! Lol just kidding. But seriously, personality is priority IMHO..


----------



## Sara Torailles

I'm going to be honest, since OP told me to.

Yes, in terms of physical attraction, I prefer women with bigger breasts, slightly fuller figures, and a little meat on their bones. There are men who prefer bony women with smaller breasts. My brother is one of those men.

At the same time, there is more to a woman than her breasts. I could be with a woman who has small breasts, and I wouldn't feel like I was settling in the least.

What I look for the most is warmth, imagination, emotionality, and spontaneity as a nice bonus. Plus, she has to know how to speak a love language of touch. _That's_ what I care about in a woman, not breast size. They're really just pleasing sacks of fat.


----------



## William I am

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest


To be honest.... no. Not really. I find C, D, or DD breasts more attractive. Breasts are nice, and it's nice to have plenty. Most of the girls I've been with had A or B cups, but one had DD's and I never enjoyed a girlfriend's actual breasts more than with her. 

I don't dislike smaller breasts, I just like them bigger. Maybe it's that visual of seeing a nice full cup down a shirt that makes it appealing, but for whatever reason, bigger is nicer to a point. 

This ^^ only applies to what I like.

PS I should point out - I'm sexually attracted to women regardless of their breast size. Small breasts does not equal no attraction. Ugly faces or ugly attitudes = no attraction


----------



## Deus Absconditus

Girls with larger breasts I'm more sexually attracted too. I always wondered why it mattered to me, but for some reason I love larger breasts, so I just go with it now.


----------



## Rachel Something

kaleesa said:


> I need to be worried about what guys prefer. I want to be seen as very sexually attractive to men. and If I have small breasts then that is a problem. It really hurts my feelings that it doesn't turn men on as much as large ones. I am thinking about getting implants


Why do you NEED to be worried about what men prefer? I understand the desire to be perceived as attractive by others, but I don't see how dwelling on that sort of thing could possibly be healthy for you. That just sounds pointless to me... No matter what you do, you will not be able to please everybody. Even if you do wind up getting those breast implants, there are always going to be men out there who will not find your breasts attractive. And if it's not that, it's going to be something else...

And it's not like all men have the same preferences, so there are obviously going to be men out there who will like your smaller breasts (and even _prefer_ them for that matter.) Just find guys who appreciate them on the smaller side, that's all. 



kaleesa said:


> I don't see anything wrong with wanting to be seen as sexually attractive to the opposite sex. Every woman wants her beauty to be affirmed in some way. Yes, I know I am more than a sex object but I also want to know that men find me physically attractive. When I go to clubs or bars, I don't stand out as much as other women because I don't have huge boobs or a big butt. *Therefore I really don't even go out much because of that. But if I had breast implants I probably would go out a lot more and have fun.* It seems that the women with the better figures enjoy themselves a lot more because they receive the most male attention


Since when did you need lots of male attention in order to have fun when you go out?  



> and If I have small breasts then that is a problem.


Oh, I definitely see a problem... and it's not your breasts.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

B > a > c > d


----------



## UnderGroundKingz

What is considered attractive is subjective, and ultimately depends on the person. With that said, in my opinion, it depends on the girl. Having small breasts works for some girls, and doesn't for others. Some girls I can think of off the top of my head, that can pull it off are LIGHTS and Selena Gomez. Both of them are attractive, and aren't in danger of back problems in the future. As a general pattern I've noticed that the shorter and/or skinnier the girl, the smaller her breasts can be. Also, having a phat butt helps. 

However, this is just my opinion; not "The Official Standard of what All Men Consider Attractive." So take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## mackenzye

-is a girl-

Women with small breasts are very attractive


----------



## Daniel Joseph

it depends, she has to be very cute or attractive looking to compensate


----------



## Zletta

Queen Arienrhod said:


> I prefer women with huge tits though ugh just stuff them in my face please jd93jklasjdlaskdsa90l


lmao!



kaleesa said:


> I've been told that I was flat chested by both men and women. Including an ex boyfriend who liked big boobs. It's very hurtful and at this point, there is nothing that will convince me to keep the breasts that I naturally have. I want to appear more sexy to other men, and I want them to notice me a lot more when I walk into a room. A lot of women with big breasts seem to relish in the attention they get and use it to get what they want. I just want the same type of appeal and affect on men


I'm so sorry! *hugs*
That is very hurtful! I have an ex who wished my breast size was larger. It really hurt me, forget that he didn't mean to offend me.

I have been part of the problem before myself, SORRY EVERYBODY! ...I dated a girl with a small chest and one time I giggled at her right after she had put on her shaped B bra which was way too big for her and left her a hollow space, the poor darling. That was totally rotten of me... probably? Maybe I thought that she should just be herself and wear a bra that fit her. However, I really feel that everyone should do what makes them comfortable. If a girl wants to wear a bra that helps her out a bit, I say she should be allowed to do so without getting made fun of. If a woman wants to get surgery, I think she should be allowed to do so. I personally would say that A to D is way too much, that an A shouldn't have them augmented above a C, but that's just my opinion, and as has been stated, proportions can make a difference too.



RetroVortex said:


> This is a good idea. A nice tight top to show of the good shape.
> (Its almost blood-nose inducing! XD)
> 
> And I think the implied confidence it brings with it is sexy too.
> (It screams to me personally "I am a woman. Look at this great shape I'm proud off")
> 
> Infact that confidence can be so strong its scary! XD
> (But thats my anxiety playing up in that. Most men you'll be fighting off with a 42 1/2 foot pole! XD)


What about this idea? I like it.


----------



## TJSeabury

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest


Of course. I actually prefer women with smaller breasts; breast size is not really that important to me.


----------



## J Squirrel

Yes.



SuburbanLurker said:


> One thing I forgot to mention in my earlier post is that breast implants are pretty much a deal breaker for me. Doesn't matter how "good" the surgery was, unless their breasts were actually deformed prior to the operation, they're almost certainly far less attractive post-op in my opinion. I'm basically at a point where I can't get sexually aroused by a naked woman with implants who's otherwise gorgeous. It's like trying to get turned on by a life-like doll. As "real" as it looks, you still know it's fake, and there's nothing more unsexy than fake.



^Also, this.


----------



## Talon

In order of importance:

Personality >>>>> face > breasts > ass > other things.

As long as there's SOMETHING there, I'm fine with small breasts. I actually prefer them sometimes. I can find beauty in many different body types and shapes, so yeah.


----------



## Zletta

Looking back, girls I've dated have been size A or D or bigger, two of which have had back problems and don't like it how men stare at their chest so much.
I'm at least as attracted to average chest size, but I guess it could be that I tend to hook up with girls who have at least a little bit of issues with their appearance/body. I enjoy telling and showing them that they're beautiful and amazing just the way they are.
There's a good amount of men like this too, who want to show a woman that she's amazing just the way she is:happy:.


----------



## Azelll

@kaleesa Here's a good example of a small breasted yet attractive and feminine girl  she may have a some what flat chest but she makes up for it in femininity!


----------



## fihe

Daniel Joseph said:


> it depends, she has to be very cute or attractive looking to compensate


"to compensate?" TO COMPENSATE?!

I'm (partially) kidding  although I'm a bit resentful that my boobs shrank down to nothing when I lost tons of weight. oh well, everything else was big too and that's not good.

in other semi-related news, I did buy my Booty Pop today. it seems to work well. I wonder when I will wear it.


----------



## L

I'm more of a legs/hips person which tends to lead to smaller breasts in women, so yes, I guess you could say that smaller breasts are more appealing to me. 

Also, it's not really the size of the breast but how much cleavage you show that excite people:wink:


----------



## android654

Touk said:


> *way too young snip*



If we're going to start talking about women with small breasts that are gorgeous, at least try an adult.


----------



## fihe

@android654, who's that? also, her hands are covering her chest area so it's hard to tell


----------



## android654

fihe said:


> @_android654_, who's that? also, her hands are covering her chest area so it's hard to tell


Noomi Rapace

Here, you can get a better view with this one.


----------



## elixare

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest


I'm most attracted to a woman's face more than anything...I actually don't really care much about breast size unlike most men (though of course if it's too flat, I might start to wonder whether or not you're actually a woman)...Nonetheless, the face is the most important part in generating my attraction....The second important aspect is the overall shape of the body


----------



## WhiteTulips

sorry if this comes off harsh, but you are never going to reach a place where you are attractive to every man all the time. Every person on earth has those who find them ugly and those who find them super hot. In circles where fashion and art are valued, small breasts are seen as much more beautiful and elegant than bazongas. In groups of frat boys, maybe not so much. So instead of obsessing over the ones who don't want to hit it, maybe you should spend more time looking for a man who loves the body that you actually have! Even if they are a slight numerical minority, that doesn't make their desires or their attraction to you any less real.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

L said:


> I'm more of a legs/hips person which tends to lead to smaller breasts in women, so yes, I guess you could say that smaller breasts are more appealing to me.
> 
> Also, *it's not really the size of the breast but how much cleavage you show that excite people*:wink:


I've told women this before, in my 20s. Back then, I didn't have big boobs or a big butt but that never stopped me from getting dates. The physical attraction will only take you so far. But if you are attracted to their personality, then you are more likely to get involved and to stay involved with that person.

Many women and men obsess over what people "think" or "perceive" as being unattractive. In most cases, people will not even notice, until you bring it up


----------



## stone100674

kaleesa said:


> When I go out I don't get a lot of guys whistling or making catcalls and I don't feel very attractive. I was hoping I'd get that reaction with very large breasts


 I worked heavy construction for a very long time, and I never made and rarely heard a cat call directed a breasts: legs and ass were the most common. Everybody has a different preference. Breasts are not the end all. Oh ya, I almost forgot: I prefer women with small breasts and athletic body types because I am a leg man. There is nothing that catches my eye like well toned legs in a short skirt with heels. Mmm Mmm. 

On a side note the funniest cat call I ever heard was about a woman's hair: it was really long and the guy said something to the effect of wanting to mount her doggy style and grab a handful of it and holler Who's driving the bobsled baby!


----------



## stone100674

kaleesa said:


> I don't see anything wrong with wanting to be seen as sexually attractive to the opposite sex. Every woman wants her beauty to be affirmed in some way. Yes, I know I am more than a sex object but I also want to know that men find me physically attractive. When I go to clubs or bars, I don't stand out as much as other women because I don't have huge boobs or a big butt. Therefore I really don't even go out much because of that. But if I had breast implants I probably would go out a lot more and have fun. It seems that the women with the better figures enjoy themselves a lot more because they receive the most male attention


Are they receiving more attention solely because of their breast size, or are they more confident and put them selves out there more effectively? (no pun intended) Perhaps you should focus more on having fun and putting yourself out there. I can't speak for my gender but I personally hate making the first move: I love to be pursued.


----------



## Way of the Sword

Physical features are important, yes.

However, the most attractive quality in a woman by far is confidence. Show me a woman that knows what she wants and believes in herself and I'm _hooked_.


----------



## n2freedom

This thread has been quite entertaining. I know OP directed her question to men. But, I'm going to give my 2 cents anyway. LOL!

I'm barely B and it's never stop any attraction factor for me. I had a complex when I was younger so I can understand where the OP is coming from. But, here's the thing...Confidence is the universal male attraction factor...believe you me if you are comfortable in your own skin, love yourself, have confidence, and demonstrate self care with healthy boundaries and investing and taking care of yourself...men will be attracted.

The older I get the more I appreciate my itty bitty titties.... you know why? Because they have not migrated south to my navel. I can still go braless whenever I choose...just have to take care that my headlights don't show. While I have itty bitty titties I do have quite the headlights on them. :wink: I like 'em because I can wear any type of top I choose with freedom and it can cut as low as I like. 

And, because I take care of myself and my face looks much more youthful than my actual age...my small boobs add to the youthfulness and most men think I'm much younger than I am. I attract men that are much younger than me all the time some even 20 years my junior. It's all about the attitude. If you think you're less attractive than women with larger boobs then you are. If you think you're just as or more attractive than women with smaller boobs then you are. I have found women always want something that they don't have.....just work with what you got and do it with confidence and style.

Another thing I wouldn't dare waste my money on plastic surgery....putting myself at risk just to be attractive to men? Hell no!! I would take that same money and spend it on *me* and something that brings *me* joy, enrichment, and/or happiness.


----------



## questforself

Perky A Cups turn me on more than saggy C or D cups


----------



## Mr. Meepers

SEQ25 said:


> I had to chime in on this - as a female with small breasts, I myself have spent countless hours overthinking this, and the most meaningful conclusion I came to is this:
> 
> I've always thought it's men's obsession with big breasts that made me feel bad about my breasts. It's still a trigger for me - which is how I found this thread in the first place! But with time I've come to realize that it's not because of men. I've had experiences in which men have shown much appreciation for my small breasts, and have read/heard many guys express a preference for small breasts. So it's not men's perception that affects me... IT'S MY OWN PERCEPTION OF WHAT'S ATTRACTIVE!
> 
> As a child I grew up with Baywatch and Barbie so it was ingrained in me that big breasts equal femininity. My mom and grandma also have big breasts, so I expected to get big breasts (who would've thought I'd get the gene from my dad's side of the family?!). My sister eventually grew big boobs and her male classmates were all over her, she quickly learned that's what men like and has used it to her advantage ever since. Me? I'm pear shaped, I have small B cups, a small waist and very wide hips. I still have problems accepting my body, and while I can recognize that small breasts and pear shaped bodies can be attractive, to me, an hourglass or just a skinny body with big boobs is the most attractive shape for a female. It's the shape *I wish I had*.
> 
> So my dissatisfaction with my breasts is just a product of fighting my expectations and ideals. It's not about men at all. Sure, it's a trigger and it's easy to blame someone else for this. But my advice to you is this: stop thinking this is about men, and try to realize it's just about what you want. That also helps if you're considering implants. Maybe you think you'd be doing it for men, but you may just actually be doing it because of YOU. Which is totally fine if you think about it.
> 
> What's totally bizarre is that I can appreciate other women who have small boobs or are pear shaped are hot. I just fail to see myself as hot. These women are usually petite; I'm tallish (5'7") so I think I'd look better either if I was shorter or if I had bigger boobs! But that's not the case and I have to work on loving what I have and expanding my own ideals of beauty. When I've been successful I have actually got to a point in which I like my breasts, but it's easier to give in to triggers sometimes and my progress sinks.
> 
> No matter how many guys told me how hot my breasts are, until I change my own perception, no one will convince me I'm hot. I think this is the case with you.


I've had female friends of all shapes and sizes think of themselves as unattractive, even though they were stunning ^__^ ... The thing about physical looks is that we all have different preferences ... another problem is that it seems society (American society at least) seems to perpetuate the notion that beauty = "good" physical looks ... The thing is, some of the most beautiful women I have ever met I was not initially physically attracted too (some I even thought were unattractive when I first met them). ... Once to talk to someone, you can see the beauty that they have and their inner beauty starts to show when you associate their personality with what they look like ... I only know that you are 5'7" and have "small boobs" (or at least you think they are small), so I don't know what you look like, but I have a feeling you are a beautiful person (at least more beautiful than you think you are ^__^).

That being said, you are so much more valuable than just your sexual appeal .... Your heart and your mind hold the greatest value ^__^


----------



## Naama

Small > big


----------



## SEQ25

I also forgot to mention that when I'm wearing a normal bra and normal top, I act normal and it's all cool. I have smallish B cups so they usually go unnoticed, but push up bras and low cut tops can really make them pop! But in those situations when I've worn that I've had comments and attention directly about them and I've felt awkward, and like I need to hide. I actually prefer subtle cleavage than in-your-face-boobs. And usually only small chested women can pull that off.

I've often thought I want extra attention directed at them, but when I've experienced it, I change my mind (this is only in social situations, in bed I looooove direct and profuse attention toward my breasts, as I once had an orgasm just by that! It was AWESOME!)


----------



## TWN

Oh wow. This turned into a lets-feel-sorry-for-teh-insecure-women-and-give-them-compliments-while-downplaying-other-womens-breasts thread rather quickly.

Straight men like pussy. End of story.


Big boobs FTW.


----------



## qingdom

airbags are a distraction no matter in which environment. being smothered has its perks and moments.... but not suppose to happen 24/7.

small breasts are fun sized. fun sized breasts do not get in the way of say.... archery.... or a game of twister. the prescence of fun sized breasts are activated and noticed when theyre called for.... the way its suppose to be... otherwise, its like a permanent erection of viagra gone unpleasent.... but for breasts.


----------



## SEQ25

TWN said:


> Oh wow. This turned into a lets-feel-sorry-for-teh-insecure-women-and-give-them-compliments-while-downplaying-other-womens-breasts thread rather quickly.
> 
> Straight men like pussy. End of story.
> 
> 
> Big boobs FTW.


While I agree with your statement about straight men, I don't see much bashing for big breasts? In any case, what's wrong with giving small breasts some love? You kinda make it sound like everyone who's saying good things about small breasts are lying. 

In my opinion small breasts are underrated. In the media the message is still "big breasts are sexy", it's only a matter of watching, say, "2 Broke Girls" (they always seem to make jokes in the light of "big boos are hot, small ones are not"). People always mention catwalk models as an example of small breasts being beautiful, but high fashion isn't nearly as mainstream and then other people are always saying things like "catwalk models are chosen by gay men because they look like men" and also, a lot of them have eating disorders and are taller than average, therefore not representing much of the population.

I'm not implying that it's the media's duty to portray all breasts as being equally sexy, I'm just saying small boobs are underrated while big boobs get validation from every possible direction, 24/7. Some random strangers in some online forum expressing their negative opinions about big boobs won't change that!

You can't please everyone... I sure as hell can't!


----------



## TWN

SEQ25 said:


> While I agree with your statement about straight men, I don't see much bashing for big breasts? In any case, what's wrong with giving small breasts some love? You kinda make it sound like everyone who's saying good things about small breasts are lying.
> 
> In my opinion small breasts are underrated. In the media the message is still "big breasts are sexy", it's only a matter of watching, say, "2 Broke Girls" (they always seem to make jokes in the light of "big boos are hot, small ones are not"). People always mention catwalk models as an example of small breasts being beautiful, but high fashion isn't nearly as mainstream and then other people are always saying things like "catwalk models are chosen by gay men because they look like men" and also, a lot of them have eating disorders and are taller than average, therefore not representing much of the population.
> 
> I'm not implying that it's the media's duty to portray all breasts as being equally sexy, I'm just saying small boobs are underrated while big boobs get validation from every possible direction, 24/7. Some random strangers in some online forum expressing their negative opinions about big boobs won't change that!
> 
> You can't please everyone... I sure as hell can't!


Its not small tits I dont like, its insecure women. Its not about pleasing anyone, its about the lengths some women will go to in order to feel good about themselves for 5 seconds, in an online discussion.

Im not just calling you out. Curvy girls do the same thing. They fish for compliment because in their head their bodies arent widely accepted. These women (my big tited-small-waist-ed twin sisters) are sitting on hourglass figures but still cant see the light. As if the drooling men arent enough.

So they hope that a ton of men will pop up on the online forums bashing skinny chicks, and giving them all the love.

You guys, for some reason, need to feel better about yourselves, so you want to hear that your body type is favored over another woman's. 

Either way, its sad. 

The title of this topic is all wrong. Why would you care what men think about your tits? Unless he's offering to throw down some cash for a breast aug., I dont see why women are so desperate to get a mans approval.

*Now if the men here are offering some free plastic surgery, ill chime in. Ive had my eye on a brazillian butt lift myself.

And unlike the 90-pound flat chested boys, it would flatter my figure.*:kitteh:


----------



## Master Mind

TWN said:


> I dont see why women are so desperate to get a mans approval.


I agree with this sentiment. Anyone making their self-esteem/feelings of self-worth on the reaction/approval/disapproval of the opposite sex isn't a good idea.


----------



## koalaroo

Nope. Big boobs are easier to motorboat.

(I'm kidding. I've wanted to say this since I saw the thread, but never had the gumption to do it until now.)


----------



## SEQ25

Master Mind said:


> I agree with this sentiment. Anyone making their self-esteem/feelings of self-worth on the reaction/approval/disapproval of the opposite sex isn't a good idea.


While I agree, I also think it's human nature to want to be accepted, approved of, and in the case of romantic relationships, to feel valued and cherished. Some people take it to the extreme though.

I guess, in the end, nobody wants to be treated like an unacceptable freak.


----------



## infinitely nothing

if we're being honest, we can't titty-f**k a small chest, at least not in the same way as a big one, so that is a big minus in the sex department...but this is only interesting in the beginning of a relationships or a one-night-stand (which is even better...lol)

there is a cultural assumption that bigger is better and it is very influential, just look at the risks that so many woman are ready and willing to take when they get boob-jobs

long term, a small chest is MUCH better, because it more or less stays the same as the woman ages

and if wants a tittie-f**k one can always visit a massage parlor...lmfao


----------



## Peripheral

Sure. As long a DAT ASS is fat.


----------



## mental blockstack

It isn't a turn off. Nice boobs are a turn-on though, but definitely not the defining factor of physical attractiveness.
I would say face comes first, then overall body shape (including chest, waist, legs, hands, all), then traits such as skin, hair, style etc.


----------



## whoameye

Breast size doesn't matter to me... Some of the most attractive girls are the ones who have a good heart...


----------



## A_Small_Potatos_Mind

Small boobs + big butt= How u doin' gurlllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## infinitely nothing

Peripheral said:


> Sure. As long a DAT ASS is fat.


lmfao


----------



## MissJordan

TWN said:


> Straight men like pussy.


That's wrong in at least two ways, though.


----------



## infinitely nothing

MissJordan said:


> That's wrong in at least two ways, though.


I like it a lot...especially when it looks like a sliced peach...and is dripping with juices....lmfao


----------



## Sapphyreopal5

I am a woman with B cups (not very big IMO), yet I seem to have no issue attracting men (not to sound cocky but I actually have more of a hard time keeping them away!). I tend to think men are more attracted to a woman's behind than her breasts in the big scheme of things although this obviously varies man to man. I really think people need to attract who likes them for them, and not solely based on breast size.

One of my ex boyfriends that I dated for a while on and off in high school actually said I should get breast implants. He is considered an ex for many reasons and that is just one of them, let me say that! Next guy did not care about my breast size (him and I were much more compatible, although I had to move to another state so yeah :laughing:). *POINT BEING*, based on what I've shared, men don't become attracted to women just because they have larger breasts (or smaller for that matter). As my best friend/recent ex said it, breasts are just the most "accessible" as in the most visible spot and thus a lot of men look at breasts more at least upfront. It is the behind and the pussy (if you will lol) that they care for more in the big scheme of things.

*EDIT: *Here's a bonus of having small breasts that I thought about: when men are talking to a smaller-chested woman, they are much more likely actually talking to HER, and not the "sisters".


----------



## frenchie

I'm attracted to who I am attracted to.

The girls with small breasts had other things going like being really thin. I really liked being able to pick them up and twirl them all over the place 

The ones with big ones were fun to play with. Nothing more nothing less. I still enjoyed it.

Personally, legs and curves do it for me. Something really seductive about a woman in heels.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm not sure if you're implying that Asian women are synonymous with small breasts but if so here's a video depicting otherwise.


Those look fake to me, though..


----------



## Ephemerald

I'm not about to sashey 30 pages of a thread. Because breasts don't f'ing matter. Period.

If you're a rose, so be it, but roses, so sweet a scent, possess little in the means of a mind.

Prove what's beyond the enticing flower, and then we'll talk. Else I'm happy remaining a virgin.

No? Well, I'm sure someone else will be happy to pass and pollinate you.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Those look fake to me, though..


I hadn't had the opportunity to meet & greet the women on the video so I can't vouch that every breast on that video is all natural.
I acknowledge that a small percentage of those breasts don't appear proportional to the model's frame but give me a break, I googled "beautiful Asian Women" & watched a minute of the video prior to my selection.
LOL I'm horrified now that I've seen the promoted videos at the end.


----------



## monemi

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I hadn't had the opportunity to meet & greet the women on the video so I can't vouch that every breast on that video is all natural.
> I acknowledge that a small percentage of those breasts don't appear proportional to the model's frame but give me a break, I googled "beautiful Asian Women" & watched a minute of the video prior to my selection.
> LOL I'm horrified now that I've seen the promoted videos at the end.


Those weren't typically proportional. Not to say they were impossible. But not what you would see on average in proportion to body type. Here are some average proportions for smaller frames. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Without push up bras, this is what I've typically seen of topless women with slim frames. Naturally large breasts on slim frames are pretty unusual.

I knew this thread would need pictures of tits.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

monemi said:


> Those weren't typically proportional. Not to say they were impossible. But not what you would see on average in proportion to body type. Here are some average proportions for smaller frames. I knew this thread would need pictures of tits.



Those breasts are all very nice but 3 augmentation patients is nowhere near the sample size required to reach a conclusion as to what size & cup represents average breast according to body frame proportion. We need more samples, they should be divided into categories according to genetic predisposition, national nutrition standards, bra supported vs unsupported & whether they've ever been through pregnancy for starters.

To be completely honest I'm better able to assess natural vs enhanced breasts by comparing the model's bust to hip ratio. 
So if you've access to topless bikini model images we could reach a determination with much greater ease.


----------



## Ephemerald

Purely a perceptual sexual preference thing, shallow of shallow, but anyone *prefer* smaller breasts?

Or, managable, if you know what I mean? The old profession, something you can cup in your hand.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Ephemerald said:


> Purely a perceptual sexual preference thing, shallow of shallow, but anyone *prefer* smaller breasts?
> 
> Or, managable, if you know what I mean? The old profession, something you can cup in your hand.


I've X-large hands, the handful that I can cup is going to be more than the average handful.
I thought it was "more than a mouthful is wasteful"


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Again that motto confuses me, 'cause I once thought about it meaning cupping them with my own hands - and my hands are super small! 

:laughing:


----------



## monemi

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Those breasts are all very nice but 3 augmentation patients is nowhere near the sample size required to reach a conclusion as to what size & cup represents average breast according to body frame proportion. We need more samples, they should be divided into categories according to genetic predisposition, national nutrition standards, bra supported vs unsupported & whether they've ever been through pregnancy for starters.
> 
> To be completely honest I'm better able to assess natural vs enhanced breasts by comparing the model's bust to hip ratio.
> So if you've access to topless bikini model images we could reach a determination with much greater ease.


Well, it will take time and research, but I'll get right on that. :tongue: 

I've done a lot of work in breastfeeding clinics and grew up with a mother that goes to topless beaches. Grew up going swimming in Europe where women are very comfortable going naked in changing rooms. I dated a couple of women and been friends with a stripper who I used to wait for at the club to finish up so we could go out clubbing. Now that I think about it, damn I've seen a lot of breasts already. It's okay, SG. I'll take one for the team and stare at some more breasts for you.


----------



## Shale

Just wait until you reach the age where you have to have those puppies squished between two cold pieces of metal ... the only thought you'll have is: "omg they better not pop!"

I think that machine was designed by someone who hates breasts. :S

Really, how you physically look will be a mute point in 15 years (I assume you are in your 20s.) If you are a high maintenance girlie girl who wants to be loved for her breasts, then go for it. If you are a natural girl who wants to be loved for her mind, don't. The right man will love you for who you are, regardless of what your breasts look like. My point is ... if you are going to have your breasts done for someone, you do it for you only.


----------



## monemi

Shale said:


> Just wait until you reach the age where you have to have those puppies squished between two cold pieces of metal ... the only thought you'll have is: "omg they better not pop!"
> 
> I think that machine was designed by someone who hates breasts. :S


Gah! Yeah, they don't start mammograms until 40. I've got time until my Dr wants to try that torture method on me.


----------



## Shale

monemi said:


> Gah! Yeah, they don't start mammograms until 40. I've got time until my Dr wants to try that torture method on me.


I think I'm going to tell everyone I'm Canadian and wait another 10 years. Seriously. You actually end up subjecting yourself to cancer from the screening alone.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

monemi said:


> Well, it will take time and research, but I'll get right on that. :tongue:
> 
> I've done a lot of work in breastfeeding clinics and grew up with a mother that goes to topless beaches. Grew up going swimming in Europe where women are very comfortable going naked in changing rooms. I dated a couple of women and been friends with a stripper who I used to wait for at the club to finish up so we could go out clubbing. Now that I think about it, damn I've seen a lot of breasts already. It's okay, SG. I'll take one for the team and stare at some more breasts for you.


Sounds as though you were a lucky young woman.


----------



## monemi

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Sounds as though you were a lucky young woman.


:tongue: I don't think I'm capable of having much of a reaction to seeing breasts. Maybe I've just been desensitized to it. Or rather was never sensitized to seeing them in the first place.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

monemi said:


> :tongue: I don't think I'm capable of having much of a reaction to seeing breasts. Maybe I've just been desensitized to it. Or rather was never sensitized to seeing them in the first place.



I wasn't so much referring to you having viewed many bare breasts.
I was referencing your traveling around Europe, your mom being uninhibited, exposure to nude beach culture, your intimate relationship with women.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

monemi said:


> Gah! Yeah, they don't start mammograms until 40. I've got time until my Dr wants to try that torture method on me.


I somehow think it is still better than a prostate exam. I have already had one of them for some reason. I


----------



## Donovan

gah, they're "just" breasts. if it _is_ a breast, then _it's a breast_--know what i mean? 

... @monemi, what's so torturous about breast exams? (i mean other than having a stranger handling them... don't they just place it inside of a hollow in a machine? is it cold or something?)


----------



## monemi

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I wasn't so much referring to you having viewed many bare breasts.
> I was referencing your traveling around Europe, your mom being uninhibited, exposure to nude beach culture, your intimate relationship with women.


Oh that! I guess I take that stuff for granted. It's not that exotic when you're from Europe with family and friends in a few different countries. 



FearAndTrembling said:


> I somehow think it is still better than a prostate exam. I have already had one of them for some reason. I





Donovan said:


> gah, they're "just" breasts. if it _is_ a breast, then _it's a breast_--know what i mean?
> 
> ... @_monemi_, what's so torturous about breast exams? (i mean other than having a stranger handling them... don't they just place it inside of a hollow in a machine? is it cold or something?)


I don't know if prostate exam is better or worse. I do know that squishing my breasts is painful and I'm not in any hurry to have my breasts yanked forward and squished in a vice. I don't think breasts were designed to do that. From what I hear from others it's very unpleasant. If it's anything like pap smears it's worse than I was led to believe.


----------



## Shale

Donovan said:


> gah, they're "just" breasts. if it _is_ a breast, then _it's a breast_--know what i mean?
> 
> ... @_monemi_, what's so torturous about breast exams? (i mean other than having a stranger handling them... don't they just place it inside of a hollow in a machine? is it cold or something?)


Well, I love it when they tell you to "hold your breath" ... you can't breath anyway. Your breast and muscle are proped/pulled forward onto a flat cold metal "shelf" where it is SQUISHED tight with another shelf. Think of a bench vice. It's not fun.


----------



## FallingSlowly

Donovan said:


> gah, they're "just" breasts. if it _is_ a breast, then _it's a breast_--know what i mean?
> 
> ... @_monemi_, what's so torturous about breast exams? (i mean other than having a stranger handling them... don't they just place it inside of a hollow in a machine? is it cold or something?)


I've had them from pretty early on since breast and ovarian cancer run in my family, and trust me, it's not just "placing them inside the hollow of a machine". They're completely flattened between two plates, it's really like a vice. Since the breasts consist of a lot of fibrous tissue and glands (not just fat ), it's really extremely uncomfortable, even painful (I've had my breasts feel slightly sore for a day or two afterwards).
Obviously, some women are more sensitive than others, I think this needs to be taken unto consideration, but it's not a pleasant experience. Breasts are really sensitive, they sometimes already hurt due to PMS (I get times when I can barely tolerate light touch, much to my and my partner's dismay, because I normally like it).

For me personally, a pap smear is nothing against a mammogram. I've personally never had a pap smear hurt, it's maybe a bit uncomfortable at times, depending on the skill of the examiner and how relaxed you are. It's also over much quicker. 

Prostate exam, I obviously don't know, but during a pelvic exam, women usually get a finger shoved up their bums as well to examine e.g. the posterior wall of the uterus, and despite it being uncomfortable, I would take that over a breast exam any time. 

I'd personally take 50 pap smears over one mammogram. However, some things, you just have to put up with in the grand scheme of things...

Anyhoo, off topic, just noticed this is another of those small titties threads - didn't we just have one?


----------



## monemi

FallingSlowly said:


> Prostate exam, I obviously don't know, but during a pelvic exam, women usually get a finger shoved up their bums as well to examine e.g. the posterior wall of the uterus, and despite it being uncomfortable, I would take that over a breast exam any time.


My first pap smear, the didn't check the posterior wall of the uterus. The first time a Dr did that, I wasn't expecting it, didn't know about it and squeaked loudly. "What do you think you're doing?!" 

Pap smears really suck for me. Doesn't matter who does it, it always causes bleeding and stings like a bitch. I freaking hate pelvic exams. I can't relax when stuff I don't want to go up there is going up there. What I'd really like to do is kick them in the face as hard as I can.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

It is not JUST about breasts.

But while on that topic, all breasts, no matter the size, respond to touch I enjoy giving, so I guess it is _more than just_ about the sole physical appearance and concrete (not directly referring) makeup. It is a wholesome experience governed by curiosity, play, and giving.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Philosophaser Song Boy said:


> It is not JUST about breasts.


What's 'it' all about, then? lol


----------



## StandardLawyer

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What's 'it' all about, then? lol


Personality.


----------



## Bastille

I think small boobs are great! Very cute. I like big boobs, don't get me wrong, but I seem to be drawn to girls with small or medium breasts overall.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Swish3Six said:


> Personality.


Are you alluding that breasts are all about personality?


----------



## amuklewicz

Short answer; yes, but it depends a bit on my "mood."
Skinny is a no go, but in general yes.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What's 'it' all about, then? lol


Are you asking what our attraction to breasts is all about or was the intent of your question more encompassing?

The obvious is that breasts serve both a biological function & a psychological function. 
Nature making breasts so attractive is her way of providing for the continuation of our species by preprogramming men to prefer women with breasts adequate to feed babies sufficiently. 
Baby formula kinda reduced the pressure upon women to have large breasts capable of attracting the best male specimen to father her children & pass on his genetic qualities to their children.
These days; Having large breasts is less important in highly developed countries because modern society allows for relaxation to contemplate life & questions such as that I'm offering my perspective upon.
Our species used to struggle to survive, hunting, gathering & fending off predators or rival groups took all day & night. 
At the end of the day nature would kick our ass with disease & population reduction very likely caused healthy women with ample milky breasts to remain favored over smaller breasts.

The other answer to the vague question which you posed is that breasts are an awesome visual aid to attract more prospective mates to modern women & allow them a greater selection of partners they're most likely to be compatible with.

Don't blame the majority of us men for preferring a slightly larger breast than average, Mother Nature programmed us to select the woman most likely to bear strong healthy children.
I won't voice my preference regarding breast size here, I've probably mentioned previously that a woman's bust to hip ratio is much more the determining factor rather than measurement & cup size.
If you're in a developed country it's all about attracting the most compatible mate you can. These days compatibility is a relative or subjectivist term & as some have alluded to, personality appears to have as much bearing upon attraction as physical appearance always has.


I think you've plenty to offer a prospective mate/partner. No matter the size, shape or features of your breasts, they're perfect because they're a part of you.
Ignore the jerks that jeer at you & know that there's many people out there that are right for you.
All you need is to take chances, have fun & decide which one you'd be most happy/compatible with.


----------



## monemi

@Stargazinggrasshopper - Breast size doesn't correlate to milk production. Does Breast Size Really Matter? - Intelihealth It can be relevant to how much milk you can store in your breasts at one time. But doesn't determine the amount of milk ducts you have and how much milk your body is capable of producing. That smaller chested women can't store as much milk often means we have more milk ducts to make up for it. 

I breastfed 3 kids and went through over-production cycles that caused mastitis (freaking hurts like hell). When you're producing more milk than the baby will eat, it can cause problems. 

I can better understand why wide hips would attract sexual partners. Hell yes, that probably would have helped me. But larger breasts doesn't equal more milk. Large breasts can have more fat stores. Fat reserves are awesome during famine's. Boobs! Men's Complex Feelings About Women's Breasts | Psychology Today Poor men have a significant preference for larger breasts than rich men. When starvation is a real threat, fat reserves are more attractive.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

I think he meant that we find sexual attraction not solely defined by a particularly sized woman.


----------



## Brian1

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I generally prefer B or C, don't care for D or more or A.
> 
> Guys with Se seem to be all about large ones.


Do you even know what Se is, and can you provide statistical data to back up your theory on this?


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

Brian1 said:


> Do you even know what Se is, and can you provide statistical data to back up your theory on this?


I am sorry I'm not a walking database for cognitive function statistics. My statement actually implies that I have no facts to back it up, if you read it....."seems". Based on the fact that every ISTP/ESTP/ENTJ/INTJ guy I know is obsessed with at least medium if not large breasts. That does not mean it's universally true, but in my limited observation it has been.

Theoretically, I would hypothesize that those with Se just like whatever seems to give them the most "material status", such as money/prestige/large breasted women/etc., since large breasts are seen as better by generalizations.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Philosophaser Song Boy said:


> I think he meant that we find sexual attraction not solely defined by a particularly sized woman.


Thanks but she hit my intent dead center, I may have been incorrect & if so I'll take my lumps.
I'm okay that I may be wrong, I'd always been told & equated (raised to assume) larger breasts with being better able to feed babies. If my perspective is indeed incorrect I'll take the lesson, happy to have learned something new & not make that mistake again.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I am sorry I'm not a walking database for cognitive function statistics.


Congratulations on achieving 1,000 comments.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'm okay that I may be wrong, I'd always been told & equated (raised to assume) larger breasts with being better able to feed babies. If my perspective is indeed incorrect I'll take the lesson, happy to have learned something new & not make that mistake again.


Breasts grow during pregnancy and ducts produce milk (most of the time) so mostly all women are able to breastfeed. 'Small' looking breasts are still breastfeeding ones. Size really doesn't matter in the practical sense here. It really is all down to people/men wanting more and being shallow.


Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## monemi

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Breasts grow during pregnancy and ducts produce milk (most of the time) so mostly all women are able to breastfeed. 'Small' looking breasts are still breastfeeding ones. Size really doesn't matter in the practical sense here. It really is all down to people/men wanting more and being shallow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


I don't think sexual preference indicates shallowness. Everyone likes what they likes. I don't think you can be wrong about preference. I don't have the traditional hourglass figure. Guys that aren't attracted my body type aren't shallow. They just aren't attracted. Much like if you have a preference for brown hair or hazel eyes or intelligence in a partner doesn't make you shallow.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

monemi said:


> I don't think sexual preference indicates shallowness. Everyone likes what they likes. I don't think you can be wrong about preference. I don't have the traditional hourglass figure. Guys that are attracted my body type aren't shallow. They just aren't attracted. Much like if you have a preference for brown hair or hazel eyes or intelligence in a partner doesn't make you shallow.


Eh I find it kinda shallow, for lack of any better word, if men prefer big breasts over smaller ones because its unfair to the female that the preference is against them. I can't make my breasts bigger and you can't make them any smaller so why should either of us not be considered for that or be looked at as disadvantaged?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## monemi

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Eh I find it kinda shallow, for lack of any better word, if men prefer big breasts over smaller ones because its unfair to the female that the preference is against them. I can't make my breasts bigger and you can't make them any smaller so why should either of us not be considered for that or be looked at as disadvantaged?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


Well, I could make my breasts bigger. I could go get breast implants. But putting plastic surgery to one side. There must be some physical traits that you just aren't attracted to? Physical attraction is a primal thing to me. Extremely short men don't tend to have women lining up to date them usually.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

monemi said:


> Well, I could make my breasts bigger. I could go get breast implants. But putting plastic surgery to one side. There must be some physical traits that you just aren't attracted to? Physical attraction is a primal thing to me. Extremely short men don't tend to have women lining up to date them usually.


Why should you or anyone have to cut up your chest and put silicone inside it in order to attract males, just because they like a bigger chest? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## monemi

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Why should you or anyone have to cut up your chest and put silicone inside it in order to attract males, just because they like a bigger chest?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


I'm not. You said you can't make your breasts bigger. Also, you can learn more, but you can't necessarily make yourself more intelligent.


----------



## katemess

Proportionate boobs > disproportionate boobs. The size alone - when not considered relative to the body they're attached to - means nothing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I don't understand why people like to look at breasts. Sometimes they are partially imposing but that's just a passing feeling. When people expose them, it really makes me wonder what the hype is about. It's just two round balls with oversized nipples. I'm normally all for choice but really they should be covered up just because they are so horrific to look at. Then what can you do, touch them? It doesn't seem appealing in the slightest sense, squishy round balls. How is that sexually attractive? Breasts are for children, there's no other way to say it.


----------



## L'Empereur

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> That's a racial stereotype.




I meant no offense.


----------



## SevSevens

I am a fan of the nipple, mostly...the rest is icing on the cake...but luscious nipples lure me in for the milk tug.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Aye if you like those mosquito bites, hit me up.


----------



## drmiller100

I like boobs on women.

I've played with A cups, and J sized. Never found boobs I didn't like.

Except those attached to crabby women.

And man boobs. Ick.


----------



## marbleous

Big breasts are better so that in the heat of the night you can knock him upside the head with them, knocking him out cold, and then steal all his money.


----------



## Crimson Ash

marbleous said:


> Big breasts are better so that in the heat of the night you can knock him upside the head with them, knocking him out cold, and then steal all his money.


Solid. I see no flaws in this plan.

[HR][/HR]
Looks like someone excavated this thread from the ether of long lost threads.



I'm not going to sugar coat it, many men love big breasts on women. Unfortunately my research into why this is always comes up short. When questioned most men either shrug or reply with a girlish giggle stating "boobies".

To this day I still scratch my head when analyzing this and it is one of the more persistent conundrums that I haven't yet managed to solve.


The good news is there are many men to whom this doesn't apply as well. So all is not lost.


----------



## marbleous

Crimson Ash said:


> Solid. I see no flaws in this plan.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> Looks like someone excavated this thread from the ether of long lost threads.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to sugar coat it, many men love big breasts on women. Unfortunately my research into why this is always comes up short. When questioned most men either shrug or reply with a girlish giggle stating "boobies".
> 
> To this day I still scratch my head when analyzing this and it is one of the more persistent conundrums that I haven't yet managed to solve.
> 
> 
> The good news is there are many men to whom this doesn't apply as well. So all is not lost.


Do you wish you had big boobs now?


----------



## Macrosapien

I'm in love with women in general, breast size is sort of irrelevant. I like thighs and butt more, biologically it relates to fertility so to my eyes that is what draws me more.


----------



## Crimson Ash

marbleous said:


> Do you wish you had big boobs now?


For a time during my teenage years I believe I did. Sadly I didn't think to employ it in such a manner.

Such a lost opportunity...


----------



## Noctis

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest


I never seen small breasts IRL or big breasts IRL. Only in photos, porn, films, or TV.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Noctis said:


> I never seen small breasts IRL or big breasts IRL. Only in photos, porn, films, or TV.


You actually have to leave your bedroom and go out into the real world for these things. I know it scary and draining, but its worth a trip every now and again.


----------



## TheJ

ShatteredHeart said:


> You actually have to leave your bedroom and go out into the real world for these things. I know it scary and draining, but its worth a trip every now and again.


Sigh, every time i think it might worth it I end up being disappointed.


----------



## surrealrain

It really just depends on the woman. I like smaller sizes. Lol. I hate big breasts.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiz

kaleesa said:


> do women with small breasts turn you on just as much as women with large breasts?? be honest


I love small tight breasts! A bit more than big ones.. But being the nice guy that I am I don't discriminate! :crazy:


----------



## Noctis

ShatteredHeart said:


> You actually have to leave your bedroom and go out into the real world for these things. I know it scary and draining, but its worth a trip every now and again.


Sometimes it's hard for some guys to attract women sexually, even in the real world.


----------



## Vast Silence

Body proportion is more important than individual part size.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Roman Empire

I prefer small boobs over big boobs. I like sporty women, and if you are quite sporty your boobs are usually not enormous, but quite well balanced, and perky.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

I am a woman and I personally find small breasts to be far sexier than big ones.
I have a decent B cup so no mosquito bites, but my breasts are also not super big.Most of the guys I've been with loved my boobs.
I really have no idea what some men see on those big messy boobies.


----------

